# Where's the Impulsos?



## T K

Why don't I see any Impulsos here on RBR? 
Anyone out there have one?
My LBS has some with 105 in Celeste and I'm thinking about one for an every day training bike. Taking off the 105 and putting on Campy of course.
I'm just shocked they are not more popular. Lot of VNs out there. Why no Impulsos?


----------



## JCA

I too was wondering about the lack of love for the Impulso on these boards...
Got mine in mid August after riding a Trek for about 20 years. Got the Impulso 105. In Celeste (of course!). Was looking at the Infinito but it was out of my price range. But I am absolutely thrilled with the bike. I have about 600 miles on her now and its an excellent ride. Ive never raced and never will but can definitely see this bike as a solid entry level racer. With a Campy upgrade, I think you'd have one hell of a daily training bike. 
And from an aesthetic standpoint...cant take my eyes off of her!


----------



## T K

Thanks for the reply JCA. The fact I don't see any almost makes me want one even more. 
Lots of great industry reviews but not too many owner reviews.
Just read some quotes from some of the guys on Vacans DCM where they said it was their favorite bike for the Classics. One said it was the fastest he's ever been on the cobbles.
I'm going to take one for a test ride soon and see how I like it. I'm looking for something inbetween my Cannondale Caad 5 and my steel Bianchi EL-OS.


----------



## quinnar

Glad you decided to keep the ELOS. Let us know how you like the Impulso :-D


----------



## JCA

Yes while I was still deciding, I also saw the story about the Vacansoleil guys using the Impulso. Have to admit that it was one of the deciding factors. I figured if the frame is good enough for pros riding the cobbles in Europe, then its definitely more than enough bike for a schmuck like me in NJ. LOL. 
Would like to hear what you think after your test ride.


----------



## T K

JCA, you got any pics of her? No such thing as too much bike porn.


----------



## Ride-Fly

T K said:


> *I'm looking for something inbetween my Cannondale Caad 5 and my steel Bianchi EL-OS.*


you got the affliction.

sweet.


----------



## JCA

Here she is. Everything is the exactly the same as when it came out of the box. Will look to upgrade a few things for next Spring tho, most likely starting with the wheels.


----------



## T K

Ahh, thanks. I love to see them in their natural habitat.


----------



## BGS4MVP

I was recently wondering why there were no Impulso's on here as well!!

I found one recently for under $1K in my wife's size and had to get it. 105, Celeste, it's a fantastic bike. She loves it and it's really a looker. Can't take it out without getting compliments


----------



## kbwh

You could water some mouths over in the retro-classic section with those pedals, JCA.


----------



## Jayhox

BGS4MVP said:


> I found one recently for under $1K in my wife's size and had to get it.


Where?


----------



## JCA

kbwh said:


> You could water some mouths over in the retro-classic section with those pedals, JCA.


Good eye in picking up on that, kbwh. Yes, my Look pedals are roughly 20 years young. I've kept them for 2 reasons. One, they still work as well as the day I got them and two, I wanted to "carry something over" from the old bike to the new Bianchi. Just call me a sentimental fool...


----------



## BGS4MVP

Jayhox said:


> Where?


"Floor model" at local LBS. There is a chip in the paint on the inside of the front fork, and the white tires and white grip-tape are a tad "experienced", but nothing I couldn't overlook considering the savings.

It also helps that the riding season here in MN is essentially over.


----------



## quinnar

JCA said:


> Here she is. Everything is the exactly the same as when it came out of the box. Will look to upgrade a few things for next Spring tho, most likely starting with the wheels.


I'd be interested in picking up those wheels if/when you upgrade


----------



## T K

Found this.


----------



## T K

Went to the LBS today. Had the guy pull an Impulso down off the rack. OM freakin G! That is one sexual looking bike. I have never seen an aluminum frame with such radical tube shapes. It looks like a carbon bike. Pictures do it no justice. The depth and detail of the shapes and graphics is awesome. 
Based on looks alone, I want one. Good thing I hear they ride pretty sweet too. 
They have one left in my size (55) and I want to take it for a test ride. Then put a down payment on it to save it until I figure out how I can sneak it past my wife.:idea:


----------



## JCA

It really is nice TK isn't it?
I actually had someone approach me and say: "wow. That bike must have cost about three thousand bucks..." 
My response?: "ummm...yeah" Then pedaling away with a goofy grin on my face. 
I've never ridden carbon, but for an Alu bike, its a ridiculously awesome value. And if you can score some kind of deal at your LBS, even better. And for the record, I had to sneak mine past my wife too! So I definitely feel your pain. lol.


----------



## Tspeters

Any comparisons to the Via Nirone? I test rode the Via Nirone Tiagra this weekend but the LBS did not have any Inpulsos left in stock. LBS said he had only ordered a few Impulsos this year to see how they would sell and anyone who tested the Via Nirone and the Impulso said they preferred the Impulso saying the Impulso rode even better than the Nirone.

I'm new to biking this year and now after a few hundred miles ready to upgrade from my Jamis Coda Sport hybrid flat bar to a road bike. I am trying to decide between an Alum or CF road bike.


----------



## doctorvera

carbon or alum? is the first big dilemma... later will be what kind of wheels but is another history.. i was in the same dilemma and frankly for my first "real road bike" i decided for alum.. first because the price and second because you wanna a tough bike for all the falling and crash, etc etc in your learning curve (i started in a hybrid too but still is a kind a learning again all the basic skills). Carbon when has a damage is no way to repair it or a really espensive repairing if you have to compare it with the cost of a entry level bike... i went for the NIrone and i'm very happy about it.. i paired it with a shimano rs-80 wheel set and become in a very comfortable ride.. and still around 20 pounds with all the accesories on it.. the lady that sold me the bike was right in one point: is a Bianchi and with the brand you're gonna have a really good resale price.. if you can keep it in a good condition you can sale it in one year or so for a good price and just fill the diference for a carbon like the Sempre for example.. a fine total raceble election (but if you wanna stay in the "confortable ride" level think in the infinito.. but is more espensive).


----------



## SolarSmudge

I'm looking at the 2013 Impulso.

Are there any views here as to whether I should go for the Shimano 105 Version or the Campagnolo Veloce? I'm more tempted by he latter simply because the 105 is in red and I really want the Celeste.

If the budget doesn't quite work out as I'm hoping I'll go for the Via Nirone 7 (again Shimano Tiagra or Campagnolo Xenon) where the choice of colours isn;t quite so dramatic.

The Impulso is my first choice though. It just depends which one?


----------



## Tspeters

SolarSmudge said:


> I'm looking at the 2013 Impulso.
> 
> Are there any views here as to whether I should go for the Shimano 105 Version or the Campagnolo Veloce? I'm more tempted by he latter simply because the 105 is in red and I really want the Celeste.
> 
> If the budget doesn't quite work out as I'm hoping I'll go for the Via Nirone 7 (again Shimano Tiagra or Campagnolo Xenon) where the choice of colours isn;t quite so dramatic.
> 
> The Impulso is my first choice though. It just depends which one?


If they have both versions of the Impulso you should ride both more than just around the block if possible. I think both will perform fine, for most it is about ergonomics and feel. I've ridden the VN7 with Tiagra and personally didn't care for the feel of the Tiagra. It felt a little clunky and noisy. But in all fairness that bike was a rental at the LBS and may have been a little out of adjustment. If you can swing it I think the Impulso is a sweet ride and does look good in person. It has similar geometry to the Infinto. I am fortunate to have just ordered a 2013 Infinto 105 myself but would have been happy with the Impulso.
Here is a link for some comparison of the two groups.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/campagnolo-veloce-vs-shimano-105-a-262387.html

Tom


----------



## JCA

SolarSmudge said:


> I'm looking at the 2013 Impulso.
> 
> Are there any views here as to whether I should go for the Shimano 105 Version or the Campagnolo Veloce? I'm more tempted by he latter simply because the 105 is in red and I really want the Celeste.
> 
> If the budget doesn't quite work out as I'm hoping I'll go for the Via Nirone 7 (again Shimano Tiagra or Campagnolo Xenon) where the choice of colours isn;t quite so dramatic.
> 
> The Impulso is my first choice though. It just depends which one?


SolarSmudge, I can't speak for the Veloce since I've never ridden it but I have the 2012 Impulso with 105. It's an excellent ride. I'm strictly recreational i.e. no racing so the 105s are perfect. And for me the decision was easy: Celeste frame (must have) AND a sweet deal from my LBS which made it very affordable. Besides, last year here in the U.S. the only celeste Impulso frames came with 105s.

If color is that important to you, I'd recommend waiting a little longer, saving more and getting the bike you want. You'll never regret it.


----------



## davidalone

JCA said:


> Yes while I was still deciding, I also saw the story about the Vacansoleil guys using the Impulso. Have to admit that it was one of the deciding factors. I figured if the frame is good enough for pros riding the cobbles in Europe, then its definitely more than enough bike for a schmuck like me in NJ. LOL.
> Would like to hear what you think after your test ride.


I would take anything that pro riders say with a pinch of salt. they are, after all, sponsored and it's bad form for them to bad mouth a sponsors bikes. for example, fumi beppu and robbie mcewen came down to our sponsor shop earlier this year and my friend had the pleasure of being their driver (becasue our sponsor shop distributes scott) while in town. now they had alot to say about the wheels our shop sells...

the local pro conti riders, if you know them well, will also tell you (in confidence) about their equipment choices. if a sponsored rider PAYS for gear, then I'd believe it was actually good.

the impulso may be a fast bike, true, But I'd bet you alot of money that the main reason the impulso was ridden in the classics was because it could accomodate larger tyres that the infinito and the oltre cannot, which are critical in races like paris roubaix.

but, like I said, this doesn't mean the impulso isn't a fine bike. just saying dont take what pros say blindly.


----------



## Tspeters

davidalone said:


> the impulso may be a fast bike, true, But I'd bet you alot of money that the main reason the impulso was ridden in the classics was because it could accomodate larger tyres that the infinito and the oltre cannot, which are critical in races like paris roubaix.
> 
> but, like I said, this doesn't mean the impulso isn't a fine bike. just saying dont take what pros say blindly.


Gees David no need to rain on someones' parade. If a recreational rider buys a bike because they are passionate about it and they appreciate that a pro rider validates their choice then so be it. JCA said he was only a recreational rider and wasnt going to race the Impulso. And yes, some of the pro's chose their rides based on tire size capabilities. But if you read about the races, all the Bianchi models were used.. The Impulso was competitive coming in 6th, the Infinito took podium the next day placing 3rd and some riders chose the Oltre.

*Bianchi Infinito and Impulso finish in the top ten.
Posted on February 28, 2012 by The Kickstand*

"News arrived from Europe this morning that riders in two separate weekend races finished in the top ten riding Infinitos and Impulsos!

Vacansoleil-DCM’s Kenny Robert Van Hummel claimed podium on Bianchi Infinito bike at Belgian classic Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne, on Sunday, February 26th. Dutch rider crossed the finish line behind world champion Mark Cavendish and Bielorussian Yauheni Hutarovich.

Just 24 hours before another Vacansoleil-DCM’s rider, Marco Marcato, had placed sixth at Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, in Eastern Flanders (Belgium) on Bianchi Impulso bike. Italian rider has even been selected by the Italian national team’s coach for a training camp scheduled from February 28th toMarch 2nd in Venturina (Tuscany region).

While both the Infinito and Impulso are members of the Coast to Coast family, it doesn’t mean either sacrificed their racing DNA to provide a more comfortable ride. In fact, it is the C2C compliance features – a slightly longer wheelbase and the K-VID Kevlar vibration dampening – that helped these riders finish at the front of the pack."

AND....

_*LATEST NEWS: BIANCHI AT FLANDERS
Press Release
March 31, 2012*

"Marco Marcato will be one of the Vacansoleil-DCM riders choosing aluminum over carbon.

Bianchi is providing WorldTour team Vacansoleil-DCM with special and unique frames (C2C family) to meet the difficult conditions of the Tour of Flanders, on Sunday, April 1st. 

Stijn Devolder's choice is Infinito whilst Bjorn Leukemans and Marco Marcato preferred Impulso to perform better under the specific conditions of the Belgian classic race: both models assure the best absorption of the strong vibrations due to the cobbles of Northern Classics' roads, thanks to kevlar insertions in the seat stays and the carbon fork and to a rear triangle featuring a horizontal pipe section narrow and high."

"Marcato and Leukemans decided to ride on Bianchi Impulso, a triple hydroformed ride-tuned aluminum frame with excellent rigidity to weight ratio. Impulso is part of the C2C family too. The bigger width of the rear triangle makes possible the set-up of wheels featuring thicker tubulars, normally chosen by riders to face cobbels. “For this kind of courses I always prefer aluminum. - Leukemans stated -. Impulso is a rigid frame on asphalt and a comfortable on cobbles, without wasting power transmission". Italian Marcato confirms: “I was never so quick on the cobbles. As for stability and reactivity, the Impulso is the perfect bike to run the Northern Classics”. 

"The rest of the team will use Infinito and Oltre bikes." _


----------



## davidalone

Tspeters said:


> Gees David no need to rain on someones' parade. If a recreational rider buys a bike because they are passionate about it and they appreciate that a pro rider validates their choice then so be it. JCA said he was only a recreational rider and wasnt going to race the Impulso. And yes, some of the pro's chose their rides based on tire size capabilities. But if you read about the races, all the Bianchi models were used.. The Impulso was competitive coming in 6th, the Infinito took podium the next day placing 3rd and some riders chose the Oltre.
> 
> *Bianchi Infinito and Impulso finish in the top ten.
> Posted on February 28, 2012 by The Kickstand*
> 
> "News arrived from Europe this morning that riders in two separate weekend races finished in the top ten riding Infinitos and Impulsos!
> 
> Vacansoleil-DCM’s Kenny Robert Van Hummel claimed podium on Bianchi Infinito bike at Belgian classic Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne, on Sunday, February 26th. Dutch rider crossed the finish line behind world champion Mark Cavendish and Bielorussian Yauheni Hutarovich.
> 
> Just 24 hours before another Vacansoleil-DCM’s rider, Marco Marcato, had placed sixth at Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, in Eastern Flanders (Belgium) on Bianchi Impulso bike. Italian rider has even been selected by the Italian national team’s coach for a training camp scheduled from February 28th toMarch 2nd in Venturina (Tuscany region).
> 
> While both the Infinito and Impulso are members of the Coast to Coast family, it doesn’t mean either sacrificed their racing DNA to provide a more comfortable ride. In fact, it is the C2C compliance features – a slightly longer wheelbase and the K-VID Kevlar vibration dampening – that helped these riders finish at the front of the pack."
> 
> AND....
> 
> _*LATEST NEWS: BIANCHI AT FLANDERS
> Press Release
> March 31, 2012*
> 
> "Marco Marcato will be one of the Vacansoleil-DCM riders choosing aluminum over carbon.
> 
> Bianchi is providing WorldTour team Vacansoleil-DCM with special and unique frames (C2C family) to meet the difficult conditions of the Tour of Flanders, on Sunday, April 1st.
> 
> Stijn Devolder's choice is Infinito whilst Bjorn Leukemans and Marco Marcato preferred Impulso to perform better under the specific conditions of the Belgian classic race: both models assure the best absorption of the strong vibrations due to the cobbles of Northern Classics' roads, thanks to kevlar insertions in the seat stays and the carbon fork and to a rear triangle featuring a horizontal pipe section narrow and high."
> 
> "Marcato and Leukemans decided to ride on Bianchi Impulso, a triple hydroformed ride-tuned aluminum frame with excellent rigidity to weight ratio. Impulso is part of the C2C family too. The bigger width of the rear triangle makes possible the set-up of wheels featuring thicker tubulars, normally chosen by riders to face cobbels. “For this kind of courses I always prefer aluminum. - Leukemans stated -. Impulso is a rigid frame on asphalt and a comfortable on cobbles, without wasting power transmission". Italian Marcato confirms: “I was never so quick on the cobbles. As for stability and reactivity, the Impulso is the perfect bike to run the Northern Classics”.
> 
> "The rest of the team will use Infinito and Oltre bikes." _


I'm not raining on his parade, I'm offering him sone advice. if you notice I did say that it didn't mean that the impulso isn't a good bike. judging bike purchases by waht a pro uses or buys is hardly the best or most economical strategy.


----------



## SolarSmudge

JCA said:


> SolarSmudge, I can't speak for the Veloce since I've never ridden it but I have the 2012 Impulso with 105. It's an excellent ride. I'm strictly recreational i.e. no racing so the 105s are perfect. And for me the decision was easy: Celeste frame (must have) AND a sweet deal from my LBS which made it very affordable. Besides, last year here in the U.S. the only celeste Impulso frames came with 105s.
> 
> If color is that important to you, I'd recommend waiting a little longer, saving more and getting the bike you want. You'll never regret it.



Thanks for the reply.

I've really given it some thought and it looks as though I'm going to go for the Impulso from Epic Cycles in Ludlow - the Celeste version. 

They do an upgrade on the wheels for a minimal cost and that swimgs it for me. 

There's a very slight chance I could go one higher and go for the Vertigo but it's looking more likely to be the Impulso.

I'm driving there for a test ride and fitting on Monday so I'm like a (big) kid just before Christmas Day. I absolutely can't wait!


----------



## JCA

SolarSmudge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've really given it some thought and it looks as though I'm going to go for the Impulso from Epic Cycles in Ludlow - the Celeste version.
> 
> They do an upgrade on the wheels for a minimal cost and that swimgs it for me.
> 
> There's a very slight chance I could go one higher and go for the Vertigo but it's looking more likely to be the Impulso.
> 
> I'm driving there for a test ride and fitting on Monday so I'm like a (big) kid just before Christmas Day. I absolutely can't wait!


Nice! I think we all know the feeling of waiting to get on that perfect ride. The wait can be torture. Impulso or Vertigo, either way you'll be happy I'm sure. And welcome to the "famiglia."


----------



## Tspeters

SolarSmudge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've really given it some thought and it looks as though I'm going to go for the Impulso from Epic Cycles in Ludlow - the Celeste version.
> 
> They do an upgrade on the wheels for a minimal cost and that swimgs it for me.
> 
> There's a very slight chance I could go one higher and go for the Vertigo but it's looking more likely to be the Impulso.
> 
> I'm driving there for a test ride and fitting on Monday so I'm like a (big) kid just before Christmas Day. I absolutely can't wait!


Sweet! Absolutely one of the most fun parts of shopping for a bike. Take them for a ride and the right one will speak to you. Post lots of pictures when you get your bike.


----------



## SolarSmudge

Okay, the deed is done! 

I went for my fitting today and I have decided on the Impulso Campagnolo Veloce - with an upgrade to Campagnolo 35mm Scirocco wheels and Schwalbe Durano S tyres.

Bike is ordered, deposit is paid and just got to wait about 10-14 days to go and pick it up.

What the hell, I was in such a good mood that I bought some of the Bianchi Aquila sunglasses too!

I can hardly wait! Oh, and I'll post the pics when I get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## T K

Sounds like a mighty fine ride indeed. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## EggSalad

Hey T K,

After a lot of reading and research and all that good stuff, I decided on the Impulso myself. Got her in the other day, 2013 Impulso Ultegra. Here's a pic 
View attachment 275234


----------



## T K

EggSalad said:


> Hey T K,
> 
> After a lot of reading and research and all that good stuff, I decided on the Impulso myself. Got her in the other day, 2013 Impulso Ultegra. Here's a pic
> View attachment 275234


Nice! But linky no worky.


----------



## EggSalad

I'm sorry sir,

I'm clearly a noob 'round here. Attaching pics seemed so straight forward... to everyone but me I guess.


----------



## JCA

EggSalad said:


> I'm sorry sir,
> 
> I'm clearly a noob 'round here. Attaching pics seemed so straight forward... to everyone but me I guess.


Sweet! Enjoy her.

Love the matching celeste bar wrap and saddle. Mine has the contrasting white wrap and saddle which is ok. But I think Ive just been inspired to make the change over to celeste. I thought that it may have been overkill but clearly its not!


----------



## Tspeters

Nice! You are going to love the ride.


----------



## EggSalad

JCA said:


> Sweet! Enjoy her.
> 
> Love the matching celeste bar wrap and saddle. Mine has the contrasting white wrap and saddle which is ok. But I think Ive just been inspired to make the change over to celeste. I thought that it may have been overkill but clearly its not!


Thanks JCA, so far she is a dream. I've always loved the color. But to be honest, before I actually brought it home I was considering black bar tape and a black saddle swap. Since the Bianchi names on the frame are black this year I thought it might look ok. But right now, I can't quit staring at all the Celeste... mesmerizing. (A little fanboyish there)


----------



## kbwh

I had a Ti Megatubo kitted out just like that. You cannot have too much Celeste. 
Must say that's one helluva saddle setback.


----------



## T K

kbwh said:


> Must say that's one helluva saddle setback.


Saw this too. 
Your saddle looks low, short legs? Set back is huge, long legs?
Your set up is a bit weird.


----------



## EggSalad

This is something I asked about in a different thread, in regards to my saddle placement. When I got fitted initially the LBS and I agreed on something more comfortable at first while I got used to riding again. It does feel a little low right now but I don't have any complaints yet. In the other thread I asked about raising the seat and if i do that did the seat need to move forward to maintain the knee over the spindle thing. I got some good info over there about it and after I ride some more and just basically get my tuckus used to being on the saddle again then I can start thinking about different setups.

But this is a thread about the beauty the Impulsos are, I am loving it!


----------



## GJF

View attachment 280281
Bank Holiday Impulso ride to Bristol.


----------



## shownotfound

View attachment 280761


I also purchased an Impulso this year. I rode the Vertigo, Impulso and the Vigorelli and of the 3 I really liked the Impulso the best, which surprised me.

The fact that it was all Celeste did not hurt its chances either. 

The Impulso Ultegra I really just consider a thing of beauty! Happily letting the miles add up.


----------

